# Barkbox (SPOILER)



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gucci got her second Barkbox today and I am really thinking that I may keep the subscription. She really likes the toys she got and I got a few snacks. 

Here are the goodies she got:









And here she is loving on her toy lizard (try to avoid her looking so scruffy...she was outside playing and I haven't brushed her or washed her face yet):


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

That looks like some good stuff you got there!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Barkbox! Bailey has a six month subscription, but I may continue it also. I love the different toys and treats and so does Bailey. The nice thing is that Barkbox will offer any overstock from the previous month at a low discount the following month. 

I have priced the treats and toys individually and Barkbox is a real deal IMO.

Bailey's Barkbox should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I love Barkbox! Bailey has a six month subscription, but I may continue it also. I love the different toys and treats and so does Bailey. The nice thing is that Barkbox will offer any overstock from the previous month at a low discount the following month.
> 
> I have priced the treats and toys individually and Barkbox is a real deal IMO.
> 
> Bailey's Barkbox should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to see it!


 
Awww!!! I hope I didn't spoil it for you by posting pictures. 

I got the 6 month subscription as well and considering the amount and quality of things I get, I will probably continue it also. It's kind of nice to get a surprise for her every month.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got Riley the 6 month yesterday. He loves his lizard too!he got his 2nd


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd love to try this with Snowball. But, I have to be careful what kind of treats he has. 

Are all of the treats from Barkbox made in the USA? And, what about the toys ... are they made in the USA?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'd love to try this with Snowball. But, I have to be careful what kind of treats he has.
> 
> Are all of the treats from Barkbox made in the USA? And, what about the toys ... are they made in the USA?


Yes, everything is made in the USA. I have been very impressed with the quality of the products.

Use this code for $5 off if you want to try Barkbox!

https://barkbox.com/r/buBtAjkihM/


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Yes, everything is made in the USA. I have been very impressed with the quality of the products.
> 
> Use this code for $5 off if you want to try Barkbox!
> 
> https://barkbox.com/r/buBtAjkihM/


Thank you, Marj! Okay, you sold me on ordering Barkbox for Snowball!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We love Bark Box too!
The treats are made in the USA, but the toys this month are made in Taiwan and China.
They say they are non-toxic. I wish they were made in the USA. Whenever they send me a survey, I always comment that I wish all the toys were made in the USA too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ok Iam Going for it. You All Know How Yogi Loves Mail And Boxes.*
*Saveed the Code Thank you.*
*Nickee* Glad its all USA* That Was good to know.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Ok Iam Going for it. You All Know How Yogi Loves Mail And Boxes.*
> *Saveed the Code Thank you.*
> *Nickee* Glad its all USA* That Was good to know.*


Yogi will love it! Bailey now expects all the boxes the mailman brings are for him!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, it's a good thing the toys are non-toxic.
After about five minutes, Max was able to chew the arm of the little orange newt! I had to dig it out of his mouth to stop him from gulping it down.
Max isn't an agressive chewer, but the packaging says it taste like chicken. Max is an agressive chicken eater! It does smell like chicken.
So, please be careful everyone. Not for unattended chewing.
I worry about chew toys made in China, even if they say non-toxic. You just never know. The plush toys don't bother me as much, but the rubbery ones that they chew on always make me worried since they are in their mouths so much. I really prefer made in the USA.
Still love Bark Box though. So fun to open it!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just ordered mine. Thanks for sharing. I had discovered the other one but this one is cheaper and they support rescue.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Just looked at Barkbox. Is the stuff is size appropriate for tiny dogs? Want to get it for my girls.


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

We are expecting our 3rd Bark Box delivery this month! The first 2 were pretty good, but wish some of the items were smaller for these tiny ones!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Well, it's a good thing the toys are non-toxic.
> After about five minutes, Max was able to chew the arm of the little orange newt! I had to dig it out of his mouth to stop him from gulping it down.


I had the same problem. Gucci was chewing on hers this morning and I realized the tail was ripping off. I took it off but I won't be allowing her to chew on that when I'm not around.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll have to check that out. We got the pawalla box and I was less than impressed. Ace was also. The only thing he liked was the toy.


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the $5 off code, Anna! Just ordered 6 months for Carter. It looks great!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love seeing you recieve the Bark Box!!! Its alot fun to see all the treats in it!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're continuing our subscription. I've been sooooooooooooooo impressed with BarkBox and love the products we've received. Great quality -- all make in the USA.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey got his BarkBox today too! I saw your thread but didn't click on it until after we got our box  He didn't get the lizard toy...he got a little teddy bear that you can stuff treats in to (like a Kong). It's made by the same company as the lizard though...we already had the bear but I'm fine with getting another one, so Emma can have one too now  Bailey is quite a chewer so he would have chewed through the lizard in no time. I signed up Bailey for BarkBox before we got Emma...but he's been sharing his goodies with his sister!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I try to only buy Tyler toys made in the USA - mostly West Paw toys. My neighbor just yesterday showed me a little bag of what looked like stones that came out of a toy made in China that her Silkie chewed through. A few months ago she showed me a Chinese toy that had dirty rags stuffed in it. I'm very leery unless it's made here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey got his BarkBox today too! I saw your thread but didn't click on it until after we got our box  He didn't get the lizard toy...he got a little teddy bear that you can stuff treats in to (like a Kong). It's made by the same company as the lizard though...we already had the bear but I'm fine with getting another one, so Emma can have one too now  Bailey is quite a chewer so he would have chewed through the lizard in no time. I signed up Bailey for BarkBox before we got Emma...but he's been sharing his goodies with his sister!


My Bailey got his Barkbox today, too. He didn't get the lizard, but the little bear Kong like treat, too.

Glad he didn't get the lizard!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

If any of you subscribe to the website FAB.com- there is a special tonight- 3 months of Barkbox for $49.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

cheekyradish said:


> If any of you subscribe to the website FAB.com- there is a special tonight- 3 months of Barkbox for $49.


Fab.com | 3 Month Subscription


----------

